# Any way to increase Sentry recording retention time?



## Bob W (Sep 21, 2018)

Is there any way to increase the amount of time Sentry recordings are retained? One hour isn't that long when your car is sitting in a parking lot all day and with a 500 GB drive, there's plenty of storage space.

We've had an issue where ICE vehicles are being targeted for their catalytic converters, and it would be nice to help find the thieves.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, there is an option.

https://teslamodel3guide.com/teslausb-an-installation-experience/


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

If there is a Sentry mode event, it’s stored indefinitely.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I think he's worried about recording things that are happening elsewhere in the parking lot that aren't close enough to his car to trigger a sentry mode event.


----------



## Bob W (Sep 21, 2018)

Exactly. None of the thefts triggered a sentry mode event, so they disappeared after an hour. 

Garsh...Thanks for the link. It looks like a fun project, and actually a lot more than I was hoping for. 

Bob


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bob W said:


> Exactly. None of the thefts triggered a sentry mode event, so they disappeared after an hour.
> 
> Garsh...Thanks for the link. It looks like a fun project, and actually a lot more than I was hoping for.
> 
> Bob


Sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------

